# RATE ME- BEFORE/AFTER: Tan, Chin Filler, Neck Training, Hairstyle, Clean Shaven, Lower BF%



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

_I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_

*Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
Chin filler for chin width
Hairstyle to hide my naturally high forehead
Clean shaven to show off hollow cheeks
Dedicated isolation neck training 3-4 times a week
Leaner by 10 pounds between the two pictures*


In before my nose is botched. I might try to do some filler or something towards the tip or something

Also I am wearing different vampire type contacts on the right thats why my eyes look clear. They were weird and never wear them


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 1, 2021)

Look 25


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks like a Morph in left picture. You girls say that you look unreal or something?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Looks like a Morph in left picture. You girls say that you look unreal or something?


A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*

Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


----------



## Preston (Jul 1, 2021)

You look much better with a tan and a fringe


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 1, 2021)

mirin anti-aging dedication


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 1, 2021)

now I see what you mean by wider chin with filler when it's still narrow in the middle. looks insane is there a surgery for this?


----------



## Sal (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


Bruh has to rub it in….

idek why you’re still on this forum but share your knowledge king


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


Motivation to ascend


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> now I see what you mean by wider chin with filler when it's still narrow in the middle. looks insane is there a surgery for this?



I have had multiple rounds of chin filler. Look how pointy it used to be as a teenager. Pic on the right is no filler or anything, middle was like 1 round and left is after 3 rounds


Pic on RIGHT is before ANY surgery or looksmaxxing when I was 17


----------



## Sal (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i have had multiple rounds of chin filler
> 
> look how pointy it used to be as a teenager
> 
> ...


Wait amnesia what have you had done since the pic on the right? Just fillers?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Sal said:


> Wait amnesia what have you had done since the pic on the right? Just fillers?


no the pic on the right I am 17, had NOTHING DONE

since then 2 nose jobs lower lid retraction chin filler are the main ones


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

Terra chad so you tan with tanning beds?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Terra chad so you tan with tanning beds?


yes always uv beds no lotion 2-4 times a week


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I have had multiple rounds of chin filler. Look how pointy it used to be as a teenager. Pic on the right is no filler or anything, middle was like 1 round and left is after 3 rounds
> 
> 
> Pic on RIGHT is before ANY surgery or looksmaxxing when I was 17
> ...


Thats you on right ?
Bruh


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yes always uv beds no lotion 2-4 times a week


Aah damn how long does a tan last i am going clubbing again this saturday first time being single need to get the best out of it


----------



## .👽. (Jul 1, 2021)

wth right pic looks uncanny af and not even chad level.

skin color is so important


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> wth right pic looks uncanny af and not even chad level.
> 
> skin color is so important


Absolutely, having a healthy glow/splash of color especially if ur naturally really white is so important


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


Looks theory died


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I have had multiple rounds of chin filler. Look how pointy it used to be as a teenager. Pic on the right is no filler or anything, middle was like 1 round and left is after 3 rounds
> 
> 
> Pic on RIGHT is before ANY surgery or looksmaxxing when I was 17
> ...


What did you do in softmaxxing ?


----------



## Sal (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no the pic on the right I am 17, had NOTHING DONE
> 
> since then 2 nose jobs lower lid retraction chin filler are the main ones


Amnesia dms real quick


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Looks theory died



well I did get ghosted by that second girl right after our date so I dunno. And no I didnt sperg out, she literally just meet and greeted me and we talked like 5 minutes and she left right after her friend made the comment about me being a male model


MUH LOOKS THEORY


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Jul 1, 2021)

I feel like you’re never gonna stop and go full Bog in the next 10 years. Just be happy fucking the tinder 4’s 5’s and accept that you’ll have to hit the wall eventually


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> I feel like you’re never gonna stop and go full Bog in the next 10 years. Just be happy fucking the tinder 4’s 5’s and accept that you’ll have to hit the wall eventually



I will die on the surgery table, looksmaxxing


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> well I did get ghosted by that second girl right after our date so I dunno. And no I didnt sperg out, she literally just meet and greeted me and we talked like 5 minutes and she left right after her friend made the comment about me being a male model
> 
> 
> MUH LOOKS THEORY


That is indeed strange, maybe she was intimidated by your looks


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 1, 2021)

I think you look more aesthethic in the right pic tbh but left has more smv.
btw why do you think ur nose is botched?


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jul 1, 2021)

you look like some futuristic male sex robot


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> That is indeed strange, maybe she was intimidated by your looks





who knows, she was definitely a bit chubbier in RL than her pics, I mogged her by 4+ points but still wtf women make no sense

Hold up I have a pic of her




This girl ghosted me after a 5 minute IRL meetup where she told me I was extremely GL like 3 times


----------



## court monarch777 (Jul 1, 2021)

lol your neck has improved a lot

looks like a more robust version of o'pry


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I will die on the surgery table, looksmaxxing


You’ve already said urself how shit still goes bad, for your own well-being I would stop with anything except LL to become a more successful businessman. Any more facial filler and it’s over.


----------



## Preston (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Aah damn how long does a tan last i am going clubbing again this saturday first time being single need to get the best out of it


U broke up with ur gf?


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> U broke up with ur gf?


Yes didnt work anymore we splitted good and stilk friends


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I think you look more aesthethic in the right pic tbh but left has more smv.
> btw why do you think ur nose is botched?


Same tbh


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> who knows, she was definitely a bit chubbier in RL than her pics, I mogged her by 4+ points but still wtf women make no sense
> 
> Hold up I have a pic of her
> 
> ...


Foids make absolutely no sense

this bitch should have been thanking all the gods for even speaking to someone so above her looks level, instead she bailed


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Yes didnt work anymore we splitted good and stilk friends


She’s fucking all of your friends as we speak


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Foids make absolutely no sense
> 
> this bitch should have been thanking all the gods for even speaking to someone so above her looks level, instead she bailed



Its MULTIPLE situations like this where a girl tells me I am so GL etc yet they never meetup with me or block me on snap or something which makes me laugh at looks theory as being all u need

Looks are not the end all be all theres other shit at play


----------



## Andros (Jul 1, 2021)

Chad

I need lower eyelid retraction


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its MULTIPLE situations like this where a girl tells me I am so GL etc yet they never meetup with me or block me on snap or something which makes me laugh at looks theory as being all u need
> 
> Looks are not the end all be all theres other shit at play


Social status bro. I’ve seen and keep seeing social status boosting dead average dude’s sex lifes way above their looks level would otherwise permit them. Having the right group of friends, connections and a good social standing is vital.


----------



## .👽. (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I will die on the surgery table, looksmaxxing


will


Amnesia said:


> who knows, she was definitely a bit chubbier in RL than her pics, I mogged her by 4+ points but still wtf women make no sense
> 
> Hold up I have a pic of her
> 
> ...


why do u date these girls bra? dont u match with stacies?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> will
> 
> why do u date these girls bra? dont u match with stacies?



Ok real talk tho, it's a meme that I ONLY fuck average girls and sometimes I play into the meme cause I think it's funny but in reality I have fucked plenty of legit Stacies and model tier girls


With that said yea I have recently become very selective with all my swipes and am now only going to swipe on legit GL girls and above. But in general in northern california the quality of many girls are fat or ethnic or short hair feminist types


----------



## lasthope (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Yes didnt work anymore we splitted good and stilk friends


How you can stay friends with your ex I don’t get it 
Like she fucks probably another chad while we speak lol


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

lasthope said:


> How you can stay friends with your ex I don’t get it
> Like she fucks probably another chad while we speak lol



yeah ngl that's straight up cuck shit to stay friends with an ex fr


----------



## .👽. (Jul 1, 2021)

@larsanova69 brutal man how do u feel but its cucked ngl to stay friends


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Ok real talk tho, it's a meme that I ONLY fuck average girls and sometimes I play into the meme cause I think it's funny but in reality I have fucked plenty of legit Stacies and model tier girls
> 
> 
> With that said yea I have recently become very selective with all my swipes and am now only going to swipe on legit GL girls and above. But in general in northern california the quality of many girls are fat or ethnic or short hair feminist types


So Cali isn't Full of Stacies?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Foids make absolutely no sense
> 
> this bitch should have been thanking all the gods for even speaking to someone so above her looks level, instead she bailed


*PERSONALITY*


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> *PERSONALITY*


Just be 5'4 Filipino in Canada Bro.


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah ngl that's straight up cuck shit to stay friends with an ex fr


hahaha i mean i didnt block her things we are still cool if we see eachother thats it but never gonna meetup she isnt in my social circles

buttt amnesia how long does tan last from tanning bed last and is once already enough to get tan halo


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I have had multiple rounds of chin filler. Look how pointy it used to be as a teenager. Pic on the right is no filler or anything, middle was like 1 round and left is after 3 rounds
> 
> 
> Pic on RIGHT is before ANY surgery or looksmaxxing when I was 17
> ...


yea I was thinking what surgery can do but idt there is any unless you do 2 MSDO on your canine area instead of middle lol. when the filler dissipate do you suck it out with a needle?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> hahaha i mean i didnt block her things we are still cool if we see eachother thats it but never gonna meetup she isnt in my social circles
> 
> buttt amnesia how long does tan last from tanning bed last and is once already enough to get tan halo


once u build the base tan the color will last a month or so if u literally were to stop tanning completely but to simply maintain ur color once u get it only takes 2 times a week to tan to

base tan can take 2 weeks of like 5x a week tanning to build


AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> yea I was thinking what surgery can do but idt there is any unless you do 2 MSDO on your canine area instead of middle lol. when the filler dissipate do you suck it out with a needle?



i am just going to keep getting chin filler tbh, every time u get it some stays forever, it builds on the previous one. And, unlike other areas of the face, the chin location is a safer one for fear of filler migrating to other parts of ur body since its already in the lowest part of ur face gravity cant really pull it down further the way like midface filler can then sag to ur cheeks making u bloated


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> once u build the base tan the color will last a month or so if u literally were to stop tanning completely but to simply maintain ur color once u get it only takes 2 times a week to tan to
> 
> base tan can take 2 weeks of like 5x a week tanning to build
> 
> ...


okay thanks than i am just using fake tan for this weekend thats faster and easier


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> okay thanks than i am just using fake tan for this weekend thats faster and easier



ive used fake tanner than u can buy at a beauty store, it definitely gave me a nice color but the one I used started to like peel / flake off unevenly and that made me look weird with like partial tan and partial white 


However with indoor lighting esp in a club ur gunna prob look tanner/darker in general anyway just as is


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ive used fake tanner than u can buy at a beauty store, it definitely gave me a nice color but the one I used started to like peel / flake off unevenly and that made me look weird with like partial tan and partial white
> 
> 
> However with indoor lighting esp in a club ur gunna prob look tanner/darker in general anyway just as is


nice!!  i will post a thread how clubbing went  now i lost 3kg waterweight in one week because no salt and diuretics


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What did you do in softmaxxing ?



other than what i mentioned in my OP

latisse for eyelashes, naturally i like have no eyelashes at all
minox for eyebrow thickness
dye eyebrows black for more appearance of thickness


blue contacts
3 to 4 inch lifts


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> other than what i mentioned in my OP
> 
> latisse for eyelashes, naturally i like have no eyelashes at all
> minox for eyebrow thickness
> ...


Redpill me on latisse 
Should i use it ?

>4 inches 
Isnt that overkill and too suspect ?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Redpill me on latisse
> Should i use it ?
> 
> >4 inches
> Isnt that overkill and too suspect ?



some are "only" 3 inches that I wear

dont tell me u havent seen my infamous thread 









My 4 inch elevator shoe demonstration (Video)


Here is a pair of my 4 inch lift shoes WITH insoles added and a video demonstration of me showing in real time how much height it adds. The lowest point of the shoe to the highest point of the inside insole is 4 inches, the height insole slopes down from heel to toe, then I put in an additional...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> some are "only" 3 inches that I wear
> 
> dont tell me u havent seen my infamous thread
> 
> ...


No kek


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Redpill me on latisse
> Should i use it ?
> 
> >4 inches
> Isnt that overkill and too suspect ?



yea latisse made mine longer and more sparse. What it DIDNT do was make the actual eyelash hairs like thicker. It made them longer and MORE of them just not the actual hair widths thicker

And the side effects of latisse is that it slightly darkens the skin where u apply it


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yea latisse made mine longer and more sparse. What it DIDNT do was make the actual eyelash hairs like thicker. It made them longer and MORE of them just not the actual hair widths thicker
> 
> And the side effects of latisse is that it slightly darkens the skin where u apply it


Already have above average lashes 
Will i see a lot of change ?
Also where do you buy it ?
How do you apply it


----------



## BradAniston (Jul 1, 2021)

Do you have a side profile pic for the bro


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> Do you have a side profile pic for the bro




its like a 5 year old pic, i'm leaner now but there ya go. I'm not squinting I'm not jutting, no fraud at all


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jul 1, 2021)

Legendary, forever Mirin. I agree with the notion that the incongruence of your looks and lifestyle/social standing/personality is fucking you over. The insane looks might raise the bar to expect an insane experience all around. Maybe not, you’re fucking hella girls anyway.

Regarding the tan, any advice for going about it the best way without fucking yourself up? Just tan and don’t burn, no sunscreen, eat decent? I’m Irish so I burn quick, got mt2 just waiting for the weather to clear up but maybe I’ll find a tanning salon


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


----------



## brianxx (Jul 1, 2021)

Where did you get the fillers done? How much did it cost each time? Any side effects?


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 1, 2021)

fuck my wife


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 1, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Social status bro. I’ve seen and keep seeing social status boosting dead average dude’s sex lifes way above their looks level would otherwise permit them. Having the right group of friends, connections and a good social standing is vital.


he should start a insta account bro


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question



I am playing around morphing and anything I do looks uncanny very fast, possibly eye area or nose. And my philtrum looks longer than previous in this pic than in others hmm


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question


tbh just maintain this hope your skin stays good after alot of tanning and just dont bald and get fat and your are set


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 1, 2021)

U dont look human, disturbs me tbh


----------



## Lars (Jul 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> U dont look human, disturbs me tbh


yeah what a subhuman is amnesia


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its MULTIPLE situations like this where a girl tells me I am so GL etc yet they never meetup with me or block me on snap or something which makes me laugh at looks theory as being all u need
> 
> Looks are not the end all be all theres other shit at play


Status and social proof


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 1, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah what a subhuman is amnesia


Nah like he said, looks like irl Ken doll


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing around morphing and anything I do looks uncanny very fast, possibly eye area or nose. And my philtrum looks longer than previous in this pic than in others hmm


Ur finished bro. Face is maxed out just maxamise status and money now. U should stream on twitch tbh, get easy e girl slays and famous from looks alone


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

shiitake said:


> he should start a insta account bro





ShowerMaxxing said:


> Ur finished bro. Face is maxed out just maxamise status and money now. U should stream on twitch tbh, get easy e girl slays and famous from looks alone



if I started an IG account it would just be like selfies and shit cause I have no IRL friends haha


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> if I started an IG account it would just be like selfies and shit cause I have no IRL friends haha


yeah good man, make some friends i guess "haha" lol


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> if I started an IG account it would just be like selfies and shit cause I have no IRL friends haha


Who do u train with? Could just start weasling ur way into existing social circles tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> if I started an IG account it would just be like selfies and shit cause I have no IRL friends haha


Join a tiktok frat house


----------



## nastynas (Jul 1, 2021)

very gl man, but also at the same time very uncanny for some reason ngl. 

probably just on the pics


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 1, 2021)

looks creepy as fuck on the right


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 1, 2021)

Before: Chadlite 5.5PSL
After: Chad 6.5PSL

You do look younger on the before picture though, because you look less put together there. Gives it a younger vibe of a person that is still finding his style. Would give you like 22-23 years old there. 25-26 in the after pic.

The thing with looks, and also personality, is that there is no '1 perfect look' to get every girl. People have different preferences and vibe to different personalities. You will always have a significant portion of dates ghost you, etc. even if you had the perfect PSL look.

Some girls are not going to match you, simply because they like long hair, or tattoos, or a hipster look, etc. Doesn't have much to do with looks theory.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Before: Chadlite 5.5PSL
> After: Chad 6.5PSL
> 
> You do look younger on the before picture though, because you look less put together there. Gives it a younger vibe of a person that is still finding his style. Would give you like 22-23 years old there. 25-26 in the after pic.
> ...



Very legit, I have always preached that there's no such thing as a universal attractive man to all women. Women really DO have differing tastes and types and men find this concept hard since men will basically fuck anything no fat with a decent face


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 1, 2021)

@Maesthetic is he very dimorphic?


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 1, 2021)

You have a very symmetric face
Very rare


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jul 1, 2021)

How much money you make ?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 1, 2021)

I prefer the pale version, looks like a vampire idk


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 1, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> You have a very symmetric face
> Very rare


no he doesnt
his symmetry is normal tier
eyes and eyebrows are at different heights
and the nostrils have different widths


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 1, 2021)

Insane tbh you look so good that I would be legit scared of you IRL


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 1, 2021)

Looking good OP.

What's your BF%?

And yes, looks aren't everything. Also, a lot of women are pretty apprehensive about meeting people on dating aps. Social skills and status matter too, especially for LTR.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 1, 2021)

Why do you care? Just make a Tinder or Bumble account and see how many matches/meet ups you get. Why do you care what random men online think of you? Are you gay or something?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 1, 2021)

you have major eye asymmetry


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> who knows, she was definitely a bit chubbier in RL than her pics, I mogged her by 4+ points but still wtf women make no sense
> 
> Hold up I have a pic of her
> 
> ...


Why would she do that? wtf


----------



## Zias (Jul 1, 2021)

Bow down to the looksmax god


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> @Maesthetic is he very dimorphic?


Yeah


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing around morphing and anything I do looks uncanny very fast, possibly eye area or nose. And my philtrum looks longer than previous in this pic than in others hmm








Eyebrow pencil + tattoos + piercings.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 1, 2021)

Its so crazy how you are able to keep a young looking skin without wrinkles, and still tan at the same time. 
Tanning is the number 1 reason for premature aging. 
Also whats your weight? Have you ever thought about starting trt, since you are above 30?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1202798
> 
> 
> Eyebrow pencil + tattoos + piercings.


Would be another 0.5-1 psl improvement. Image him covered in tatts, just like stephen james.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 1, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Its so crazy how you are able to keep a young looking skin without wrinkles, and still tan at the same time.
> Tanning is the number 1 reason for premature aging.
> Also whats your weight? Have you ever thought about starting trt, since you are above 30?


Thats only when mixed with high amount of PUFA's. @kjsbdfiusdf has the link to the studies


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 1, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Thats only when mixed with high amount of PUFA's. @kjsbdfiusdf has the link to the studies


That's right. Age = the slowing down of the metabolism


----------



## Lmao (Jul 1, 2021)

Why does it look like your right eye is off center? It looks like you have a little esotropia on that eye, but you can fix that. There are surgeries you can do for it.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 1, 2021)

You mog yourself


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


6.5 PSL Vs 5.75 PSL imo 

Mirin neck transformation 

Your eyes look a bit more asymmetric now tho .


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> well I did get ghosted by that second girl right after our date so I dunno. And no I didnt sperg out, she literally just meet and greeted me and we talked like 5 minutes and she left right after her friend made the comment about me being a male model
> 
> 
> MUH LOOKS THEORY


i think ur unironically just too good looking, they cant stand the mog. maybe ur narcy so they catch up on that and wanna get revenge on ur lucky life


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jul 1, 2021)

How long did it take to see results from putting minox on your brows? I used to tan when younger but as an oldcel I'm worried it will age me although I do tan very very well.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 1, 2021)

You are 6.5PSL I would say. Any more surgeries and you will reach uncanny valley though.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 1, 2021)

get a wife dude you have only 10 years left of slaying at best


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Jul 1, 2021)

bloated subhuman will never get laid


----------



## garfyld (Jul 1, 2021)

In your case to be fullfilled become a politician. Power is even better feeling than gl


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> if I started an IG account it would just be like selfies and shit cause I have no IRL friends haha


Most IG male models/tik tok boys only really have pictures of themselves. Maybe a group photo every 15 pictures or so. Starting an IG / TikTok would be your best bet


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 1, 2021)

niggas on this thread really telling 7 psl chad to get even more surgeries


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> You have a very symmetric face
> Very rare





Eduardo DOV said:


> no he doesnt
> his symmetry is normal tier
> eyes and eyebrows are at different heights
> and the nostrils have different widths





personalityinkwell said:


> you have major eye asymmetry





Lmao said:


> Why does it look like your right eye is off center? It looks like you have a little esotropia on that eye, but you can fix that. There are surgeries you can do for it.
> View attachment 1202830




Bc it is. My right eye orbital is lower than my left and my upper eyelids are uneven, my right is less hooded than the left

This is why I hate my eye area and why I have talked to Taban about surgery. At the VERY LEAST I need filler to the upper eyelids to make them symmetrical, as for manipulating my orbitals I probably wont

I have similar asymmetry in the upper eyelids as OPry where one of his upper eyelids is hooded differently


----------



## Coffeex (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia notice meee


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Why would she do that? wtf



No idea, and maybe now some of u guys can understand my frustration posts and my posts shitting on "looks = everything." Two girls literally tell a guy to his face you look like a model and giggle, yet then aren't interested in hanging out with me again? Who knows dude, maybe that we live in a simulation and I am getting fucked with my the programmers of it?



Deusmaximus said:


> Its so crazy how you are able to keep a young looking skin without wrinkles, and still tan at the same time.
> Tanning is the number 1 reason for premature aging.
> Also whats your weight? Have you ever thought about starting trt, since you are above 30?


I think the whole tanning is bad is a fraud, the sun brings life to everything on this world, slapping on a bunch of artificial chemicals onto your skin in the form of sunscreen is horrible. In fact I use nothing to wash my face at all, just water, have been for years 


Lmao said:


> Thats only when mixed with high amount of PUFA's. @kjsbdfiusdf has the link to the studies


biggest causes of aging are eating fried foods, consuming oils (olive oils, almond oils, vegetable oil, etc.) And eating well done red meat. All these things have high amount of free radicals which destroy your telomeres.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Looksmax25 said:


> How long did it take to see results from putting minox on your brows? I used to tan when younger but as an oldcel I'm worried it will age me although I do tan very very well.



minox - about 1.5 months




garfyld said:


> In your case to be fullfilled become a politician. Power is even better feeling than gl


I want to be president / ruler of the country tbh


----------



## .👽. (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing around morphing and anything I do looks uncanny very fast, possibly eye area or nose. And my philtrum looks longer than previous in this pic than in others hmm


you could improve your side profile alot no front but your side looks like a cuck😢 but the pic u showed is 5 years old so idk


----------



## Patriot (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


*Bro what's your neck training routine? 
thanks in advance*


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Patriot said:


> *Bro what's your neck training routine?
> thanks in advance*



literally just what he does in this vid




Hopelessmofoker said:


> you could improve your side profile alot no front but your side looks like a cuck😢 but the pic u showed is 5 years old so idk



it looks cuck compared to model posed pics and PSL aspies trying to jut and squint to look more intimidating

Thats a completely relaxed pose for my profile, I could look a bit more intimidated by posing a bit, but in general how could it be improved in reality?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> literally just what he does in this vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have no idea if this is realistic and even worth it cuz front matters the most but i morphed your side real quick on my phone. imo looks much better (or im going full autism idk)









chin, neck, undereye


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

@sub6manletnozygos


if anyone is curious I posted the OP pic to photofeeler these are the results so far after only 10 votes tho. This is the only pic I have ever gotten higher than a 6.75 for attractiveness on photofeeler. My settings on photofeeler are my age 24 and age of rating females 18-34







With the 2 Notes being

*"I think they seem a bit arrogant in this photo."
"nice eyes"*


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I want to be president / ruler of the country tbh


Republican, Democrat or independent?


----------



## APJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Honestly in the 'after' photo he looks absolutely fucking ridiculous, one of the best looking guys I've seen who isn't an international male model or an A-list actor. Not to be a 'softmax coper' but the leanness, tan, hair, and blue contacts are doing most of the work in the improvement.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Already have above average lashes
> Will i see a lot of change ?
> Also where do you buy it ?
> How do you apply it


Bought careprost at highstreetpharma which accepts paypal, $15 a bottle though, there's a combo pack with 3 tubes of tretinoin .1% and 3 bottles of careprost. Mine are getting longer each day had asian tier brows now got mogger eyebrows/lashes


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 1, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Bought careprost at highstreetpharma which accepts paypal, $15 a bottle though, there's a combo pack with 3 tubes of tretinoin .1% and 3 bottles of careprost.


Results ?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 1, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Results ?


Gets longer each day, went from asian tier to MENA eyebrows/lashes been using it for 1 month, Maybe organic castor oil to thicken it or buy eyelash/brow conditioner from Amazon or something


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 1, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Gets longer each day, went from asian tier to MENA eyebrows/lashes been using it for 1 month, Maybe organic castor oil to thicken it or buy eyelash/brow conditioner from Amazon or something


Did they get thicker plus longer?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 1, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Did they get thicker plus longer?


little thicker with careprost but mostly longer.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> No idea, and maybe now some of u guys can understand my frustration posts and my posts shitting on "looks = everything." Two girls literally tell a guy to his face you look like a model and giggle, yet then aren't interested in hanging out with me again? Who knows dude, maybe that we live in a simulation and I am getting fucked with my the programmers of it?
> 
> 
> I think the whole tanning is bad is a fraud, the sun brings life to everything on this world, slapping on a bunch of artificial chemicals onto your skin in the form of sunscreen is horrible. In fact I use nothing to wash my face at all, just water, have been for years
> ...


Thats odd. Have you tried other foids from Tinder/bumble?

I am like a 7/10 shitskin and I got 7 lays from Tinder and have a date with a 7/10 blonde this Friday. I guess because I can find a niche of women who like niggers via online dating. Nigger lovers usually flock to indian or other subgroups of shitskins when nigger Chads are unavailable. I guess that there are so many white Chads, that women who prefer white men have too much to choose from; while nigger lovers only have a few shitskin men to choose from, hence, shitskin Chad men get it easier.


----------



## wristcel (Jul 1, 2021)

I think you look more or less equally handsome in both pics, tbh. You look like a Scottish chad in the pic on the right lol

I don't think the fact some girls ghost you or whatever is proof against looks theory. I mean, you've banged 200 girls or whatever _because _of your looks. No other reason.

However, if I was to guess possible reasons for some of the ghosting and stuff, i'd say there's a few possibilities.

One being that you might look a bit too Ken Doll/plastic. I don't think it's super obvious or anything, but there's a chance some girls see it. I rememeber being in a line for a club once and the good looking guy in front of me was trying to flirt with the girls that I was in line with (who i'd only met a fwe mins before). They kind of ignored him and he bailed, and then one of them said something like 'Could he have *had *any more plastic surgery?'. I didn't even notice though. He looked good! Maybe girls are better at that shit. Or maybe in some cases it's more that they think a guy is grooming hinself so much that it's feminine?

Other possible reason which again someone mentioned, could be the contrast between your looks and your vibe/'game'. I've heard it said that a really good looking guy is expected to be oozing charm and confidence and all the other stuff that comes from a life of happiness and validation from a handsome social dude. And when they don't see that it can weird them out.




Syobevoli said:


> Some girls are not going to match you, simply because they like long hair, or tattoos, or a hipster look, etc. Doesn't have much to do with looks theory.


Yeah, I think there's some truth to this. Some girls have really strong 'types' when it comes to identity and niche etc. There used to be 'goth' type girls when I was young (i'm oldcel like amnesia) and some of them were super hot, but they'd only ever bang the male goths who looked like school shooters. Even if they got attention from the handsome jocks and stuff ('cos some of them were hot) it basically ended in rejection more or less as she moves on with the dude in eye liner and a trenchcoat. Different wave lengths

But yeah, having said all of that, who cares. You can bang another 400 girls over the next 2 years or so easy. What more do you want. Almost nobody can get any super hot girl he wants without lots of fame AND good looks etc. Just enjoy being a chad and banging a new hot girl every night until you maybe get bored of it lol (my chad friends got bored of it surprisingly quick which I find hard to imagine personally!)


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Looking good OP.
> 
> *What's your BF%?*
> 
> And yes, looks aren't everything. Also, a lot of women are pretty apprehensive about meeting people on dating aps. Social skills and status matter too, especially for LTR.


Prob 15-16%









bodyfat estimation?


5'9'' 175 lbs Daily reminder that women don't even think I lift. Even when I'm shirtless I NEVER EVER get complimented on my body. Women are surprised when I say I lift and workout. Women all look at IG fitness models and think that if you follow those guys "diet and workout routine" you can...




looksmax.org


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Prob 15-16%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares that some fat, shitskin, beaner bitch says about you? Find other foids. You are a Chad, so I know you can do it

Also, did you lie about your height online? Sometimes women only take 5'10"+ guys and can tell your height


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Who cares that some fat, shitskin, beaner bitch says about you? Find other foids. You are a Chad, so I know you can do it
> 
> Also, did you lie about your height online? Sometimes women are 5'10"+ only and can tell your height


i wear elevator shoes which make me 6'1''' so i claim 6'1'' online


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i wear elevator shoes which make me 6'1''' so i claim 6'1'' online


You are legit 5'9" and claim 6'1"

WTF. Just claim to be 5'10" or 5"11

No wonder.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 1, 2021)

johnnydeep222 said:


> You are legit 5'9" and claim 6'1"
> 
> WTF. Just claim to be 5'10" or 5"11
> 
> No wonder.


That defeats the whole purpose then


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> That defeats the whole purpose then


You can't put stilts on and claim top be 7'8;" nor can you stand on a table and claim to be 12" with people taking you seriously. Humans have an innate ability to judge height based on proportions of the human body. Claim to be 5'10" or 5'11." Don't be stupid. Otherwise u will get ghosted again like you were with that fat, beaner, shitskin.

The guy below me can't claim to be 8" on a dating profile


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Bc it is. My right eye orbital is lower than my left and my upper eyelids are uneven, my right is less hooded than the left
> 
> This is why I hate my eye area and why I have talked to Taban about surgery. At the VERY LEAST I need filler to the upper eyelids to make them symmetrical, as for manipulating my orbitals I probably wont
> 
> ...


its minimal... many very gl famous guys have this


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I will die on the surgery table, looksmaxxing


Caged so hard on god


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Bc it is. My right eye orbital is lower than my left and my upper eyelids are uneven, my right is less hooded than the left
> 
> This is why I hate my eye area and why I have talked to Taban about surgery. At the VERY LEAST I need filler to the upper eyelids to make them symmetrical, as for manipulating my orbitals I probably wont
> 
> ...


Bro literally everyone has this don't sweat it, only autists on this forum recognise shit like that and you your self. Dont bother with tryna get it fixed it's not worth it, won't taban charge a fortune as well?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


Is Ken doll a co.compliment I was in ibiza 2 years ago constantly getting called a walking ken doll by staceylites


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 2, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I don't think the fact some girls ghost you or whatever is proof against looks theory. I mean, you've banged 200 girls or whatever _because _of your looks. No other reason.


This. Women are naturally flaky and emotional. They even flake on their so called friends.

Trying to apply logic to such an emotional creature just doesn't work.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I have had multiple rounds of chin filler. Look how pointy it used to be as a teenager. Pic on the right is no filler or anything, middle was like 1 round and left is after 3 rounds
> 
> 
> Pic on RIGHT is before ANY surgery or looksmaxxing when I was 17
> ...


dude you even at 17 mogs me into utter oblivion, jfl at this scam called life


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 2, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Is Ken doll a co.compliment I was in ibiza 2 years ago constantly getting called a walking ken doll by staceylites


yes it means you look attractive


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its MULTIPLE situations like this where a girl tells me I am so GL etc yet they never meetup with me or block me on snap or something which makes me laugh at looks theory as being all u need
> 
> Looks are not the end all be all theres other shit at play


good guy chad: giving ugly people hope since mar 28 2019


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jul 2, 2021)

I've already told you: you are lying about your height by 4 inches. That seems to be an issue, because some foids only go for tall men.


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Jul 3, 2021)

@Amnesia 

Have you noticed any skin aging due to excessive tanning? You seem to tan A LOT. I mean, UV is the number 1 reason for skin aging.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 3, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> Have you noticed any skin aging due to excessive tanning? You seem to tan A LOT. I mean, UV is the number 1 reason for skin aging.


i just dont believe that it is


and no i have better skin and am aging a lot slower than my younger brother who never tans, But he drinks and parties A LOT. Whereas I never drink or do drugs. I think alcohol is 100x more damaging and age causing than the sun which brings life to everything on this world


----------



## justadude (Jul 3, 2021)

left looks model tier... i need to tan asap my coloring is like the same as the before pic


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Jul 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i just dont believe that it is
> 
> 
> and no i have better skin and am aging a lot slower than my younger brother who never tans, But he drinks and parties A LOT. Whereas I never drink or do drugs. I think alcohol is 100x more damaging and age causing than the sun which brings life to everything on this world


Interesting. Yeah, alcohol and drugs likely impacts the skin a lot more.

You never go to parties or clubbing? Or are you sober when you do?

Do you use anything for anti-aging? Like retin A, retinoids or similar?


----------



## Melo95 (Jul 3, 2021)

People underestimate how much softmaxes and eye contacts and a minor rhino or nose filler can ascend you


----------



## Melo95 (Jul 3, 2021)

Wanted to ask you, does nose filler migrate? Will get a bit for a slight bump in my nose. Also, any experience with Botox? Getting that too for preventing the nose tip from downturning when smiling


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> MUH LOOKS THEORY











If you think women dont approach kys


At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask...




looksmax.org





So this thread was a larp?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 5, 2021)

Left picture mogs, you are a gigachad. *Have you actually tried modelling*, you could probably make alot of money from it. At the miniumum it would be a nice side hustle. Although you will probably get doxxed. However idk how much of a failio posting on looksmax would be. I think you could be slightly lighter but the tan ascends you. You are looksmaxed and I don't think you can ascend harder. I would focus on preserving the looks you have. You may end up looking like a gay alien if you get more surgery.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


DNR
first world Chad problems
oh what hard life you have


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> DNR
> first world Chad problems
> oh what hard life you have


yeah but i got ghosted on that second situation from that girl, which is extremely frustrating to not know why


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah but i got ghosted on that second situation from that girl, which is extremely frustrating to not know why


Voicepill is haunting you


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> i have no idea if this is realistic and even worth it cuz front matters the most but i morphed your side real quick on my phone. imo looks much better (or im going full autism idk)
> 
> View attachment 1203567
> View attachment 1203569
> ...


your going extreme autism bro
his side is good
you cant use frauded modelling pics 
amnesia side mogs o pry, gandy and chico


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 8, 2021)

I need to ask. Has your family ever said "wow you look so different" or pulled you up and said "have you had plastic surgery" or anyone else in your life?

I'm really curious because its a dramatic difference (in a good way)


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 8, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> I need to ask. Has your family ever said "wow you look so different" or pulled you up and said "have you had plastic surgery" or anyone else in your life?
> 
> I'm really curious because its a dramatic difference (in a good way)


they know I am autistic and obsessed with looks, they dont talk about it


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> they know I am autistic and obsessed with looks, they dont talk about it


Hey at least you mog them lmao


----------



## Hector (Jul 19, 2021)

You should socialmaxxing, you need real friends, you need better dominance over social situation, and I would suggest to you to locationmaxxing if you can.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 19, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing around morphing and anything I do looks uncanny very fast, possibly eye area or nose. And my philtrum looks longer than previous in this pic than in others hmm


*Eye area needs work

Higher Cheekbones

Longer and thicker lower third

Wide Palate

Better Nose bridge*


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 19, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Eye area needs work
> 
> Higher Cheekbones
> 
> ...



agree with most, my palate actually is wide and it shows when I smile I get non stop compliments about my smile and perfect teeth

higher cheekbones would be too costly/risky imo, the fact i have visible ones are good enough I wouldnt want to attempt to augment them to make them higher and possible risk losing the hollow look 

Agree about the nose, tip could also use some work blending into the rest of the nose

eyes are a mess, I have been talking to Taban to help me

*when u say longer and thicker lower third what do u mean?*


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 23, 2021)

Gets longer each day, went from asian tier to MENA eyebrows/lashes been using it for 1 month, Maybe organic castor oil to thicken it or buy eyelash/brow conditioner from Amazon or something
Is there any bad side effects to careprost


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 28, 2021)

mariogandy said:


> Gets longer each day, went from asian tier to MENA eyebrows/lashes been using it for 1 month, Maybe organic castor oil to thicken it or buy eyelash/brow conditioner from Amazon or something
> Is there any bad side effects to careprost


Yeah


Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Hopefully one day I can have your ascension man! Had rhino, gonna get upper eyelid fillers, prevent hair loss and gymmax to an aesthetic size


----------



## meecho738 (Aug 1, 2021)

this has made me want chin filler even more man, how many ml's? need a chin as wide as my lips


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Mirin chad, you do look like Ken doll though


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

mariogandy said:


> Gets longer each day, went from asian tier to MENA eyebrows/lashes been using it for 1 month, Maybe organic castor oil to thicken it or buy eyelash/brow conditioner from Amazon or something
> Is there any bad side effects to careprost



the skin u apply it to get slightly darker/purple like a bruise. But its not a big deal

my eyelashes got longer for sure and more hair follicles in general. My eyelashes DIDNT get thicker tho (like the actual hair width)


----------



## CsCurry (Aug 6, 2021)

Giga mog holy shit


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 7, 2021)

inspiration


----------



## Vermilioncore (Aug 7, 2021)

I hope you succeed at everything in life and I fail and get destroyed at every turn


----------



## HumidVent (Aug 7, 2021)

In my opinion you were good looking before and after.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 7, 2021)

Vermilioncore said:


> I hope you succeed at everything in life and I fail and get destroyed at every turn


wrong way around bruh


----------



## Mansea (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...








I can only dream of the dopamine rush this dude gets hahahahah, the left looks like end of human aesthetic perfection. His face is literally perfect.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 7, 2021)

*i had to enter this thread again to see a giga chad and destroy my self esteem again 
i got so over confident the past few days because i got 30 5psl matches in a week but few have responded, and now in conjunction with this thread, i am reminded why this happens
giga chads exist, i am a subhuman until i get rhino and bleph/canthopexy*


----------



## IHateMyself (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


From chad to gigachad, legit 8PSL


----------



## delta7 (Aug 10, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What can I do to improve my face though? Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing around morphing and anything I do looks uncanny very fast, possibly eye area or nose. And my philtrum looks longer than previous in this pic than in others hmm



I think eyeliner tattoos on your upper eyelids would give u a prettier more striking look


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its MULTIPLE situations like this where a girl tells me I am so GL etc yet they never meetup with me or block me on snap or something which makes me laugh at looks theory as being all u need
> 
> Looks are not the end all be all theres other shit at play


Hey amnesia it's defo coz these girls are insecure and too intimidated by you. Like you said you don't sperg out and foids hate being mogged I'm public by guys. Majority of girls are insecure, this situation it's defo coz of that reason- don't dwell on it more secure girls are obviously really happy to meet you etc


----------



## Hozay (Nov 13, 2021)

Am I the only one who doesn't see a difference in his face lean wise despise it being a 10 pound difference? Looks pretty much the same lean wise. The tan, hair, and everything else for sure though


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Hey amnesia it's defo coz these girls are insecure and too intimidated by you. Like you said you don't sperg out and foids hate being mogged I'm public by guys. Majority of girls are insecure, this situation it's defo coz of that reason- don't dwell on it more secure girls are obviously really happy to meet you etc


No they dont have a high sex drive compared to men.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 13, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> No they dont have a high sex drive compared to men.


Thats a lie bro hoes sex drives are equal if not higher lmao


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see a difference in his face lean wise despise it being a 10 pound difference? Looks pretty much the same lean wise. The tan, hair, and everything else for sure though


Yeah it's weird coz he's got the same level of hollow cheeks in both. He's lucky coz he probs stores most fat in lower abs or legs rather than face


----------



## Edgar (Nov 13, 2021)

Shit lower retraction semes legit. I think it would make my area too feminine though. Wanna dm you about that rhino


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 13, 2021)

looks autistic


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Thats a lie bro hoes sex drives are equal if not higher lmao


just be anti science theory


----------



## Lihito (Nov 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Ngl both have an interesting appeal, Left one is NT cali surf chad while right one is hot rapist vampire

Best looksmaxer on this site


----------



## delta7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Grow your hair out like Ramirez now. Short hair is for cucks


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 24, 2021)

C


Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Chad, but kinda uncanny tbh

Still mirin


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 24, 2021)

APJ said:


> Honestly in the 'after' photo he looks absolutely fucking ridiculous, one of the best looking guys I've seen who isn't an international male model or an A-list actor. Not to be a 'softmax coper' but the leanness, tan, hair, and blue contacts are doing most of the work in the improvement.


he mogs most models and actors
liteally 7 psl
not even o pry comes to his level in appeal


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 24, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Bro literally everyone has this don't sweat it, only autists on this forum recognise shit like that and you your self. Dont bother with tryna get it fixed it's not worth it, won't taban charge a fortune as well?


muh dont sweat it
keep sucking his dick
it's utterly over for this abomination


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 24, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> he mogs most models and actors
> liteally 7 psl
> not even o pry comes to his level in appeal


talking about being delusional


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 24, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> talking about being delusional


noo
my boyfriend o pry
dont you dare insult him


o pry is a retarded aspie round jaw cucked faggot

muh insert frauded modelling pics to prove your point


----------



## wew.lad (Jan 14, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I will die on the surgery table, looksmaxxing


How do you afford your looksmaxxing? What do you do for a living?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 14, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> This girl ghosted me after a 5 minute IRL meetup where she told me I was extremely GL like 3 times
> 
> 
> View attachment 1202466
> View attachment 1202467


it's because you weren't medium ugly which is what girls want


----------



## anactualdude (Jan 17, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Unironically 0.000001% aesthetics. How much did the nose job cost?


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


I'm sorry that you are here bro


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


you wearing contacts?


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Mar 14, 2022)

I mog


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 14, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> I mog


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Mar 14, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1591049


I look like this (with brown eyes obv)


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Mar 14, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


can you plz post link to your neck training ? thanks


----------



## Sopdu (Mar 14, 2022)

look aspie as fuck, can tell a PSL user a mile away with that lifeless stare of a murderer


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Mar 14, 2022)

@Amnesia doesnt tanning ages skin ?
Even with a tanning bed


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Mar 15, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Holy based turbo chad. And 17 on the right. Unreal. Easily could pass for mid 20s.


----------



## fucclife (May 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no the pic on the right I am 17, had NOTHING DONE
> 
> since then 2 nose jobs lower lid retraction chin filler are the main ones


wtf 
i mogged you to death when we were both 17 
how did you get such a different lower third just genetic luck?


----------



## Amnesia (May 19, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> wtf
> i mogged you to death when we were both 17
> how did you get such a different lower third just genetic luck?


its probably just a bad picture. it was taken on a literal flip phone

here's me, also 17 years old, taken with a professional camera. I think my lower third is about the same


----------



## fucclife (May 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> its probably just a bad picture. it was taken on a literal flip phone
> 
> here's me, also 17 years old, taken with a professional camera. I think my lower third is about the same
> 
> View attachment 1686939


yeah true lense distortion indeed. you look like a mogger there. very harmonious


----------



## fucclife (May 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> its probably just a bad picture. it was taken on a literal flip phone
> 
> here's me, also 17 years old, taken with a professional camera. I think my lower third is about the same
> 
> View attachment 1686939


do u regret surgery maxxing?


----------



## Amnesia (May 19, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> do u regret surgery maxxing?


i regret not choosing a better surgeon for the nose job and not going to a specialist for my eyelid retraction. I regret not getting more surgeries. I think I should have gotten a canthoplasty as well.

Also probably hairline lowering surgery. But I might get both of those surgeries anyway next year


----------



## Renai (May 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> A tinder date I went on this last week when I met the girl she just stood there while I was walking around my apartment. I asked what was wrong and said* "nothing I am just looking at you, you look like a real life ken doll"*
> 
> Another date I went on the girl got dropped off and while walking towards me started giggling and said* "wow you ARE real"* she then called the frined that dropper her off and said *"come back you gotta see this guy" *and her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


brutal
just kill me in my sleep


----------



## fucclife (May 19, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i regret not choosing a better surgeon for the nose job and not going to a specialist for my eyelid retraction. I regret not getting more surgeries. I think I should have gotten a canthoplasty as well.
> 
> Also probably hairline lowering surgery. But I might get both of those surgeries anyway next year


how do you find a good surgeon?


----------



## Amnesia (May 19, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> how do you find a good surgeon?


good fucking question. I guess nowadays by reputation, reviews, photo results, consultation, gut instinct, if he can articulate and understand your goals, etc

for me when I was young I just google searched plastic surgeon in my area and went to the first guy and that was it


----------



## Johanjohan (May 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> its probably just a bad picture. it was taken on a literal flip phone
> 
> here's me, also 17 years old, taken with a professional camera. I think my lower third is about the same
> 
> View attachment 1686939


Can u describe what a normal saturday looks like to you?

Do u only play video games, browse looksmax and fuck girls from tinder or do you meet friends, go to bars, have any hobbies?


----------



## Amnesia (May 24, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Can u describe what a normal saturday looks like to you?
> 
> Do u only play video games, browse looksmax and fuck girls from tinder or do you meet friends, go to bars, have any hobbies?


wake up, 3 hours of drinking black coffee and playing warcraft 3 frozen throne video game while listening to podcasts (usually political or conspiracy oriented) then play a few hours of online poker, then hit the gym, eat dinner. At that point I either go back to video games the rest of the night or will hang out with a FWB by inviting her over


----------



## Johanjohan (May 24, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> wake up, 3 hours of drinking black coffee and playing warcraft 3 frozen throne video game while listening to podcasts (usually political or conspiracy oriented) then play a few hours of online poker, then hit the gym, eat dinner. At that point I either go back to video games the rest of the night or will hang out with a FWB by inviting her over


I also like wc3, especially arthas storyline. I still remember a lot of the quotes. I played tbc last year (Rogue) but I quit because it took too much time and was too addicting

Jfl you are such a nerd at heart, but you got lucky by ascending with surgeries


----------



## Amnesia (May 24, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> I also like wc3, especially arthas storyline. I still remember a lot of the quotes. I played tbc last year (Rogue) but I quit because it took too much time and was too addicting
> 
> Jfl you are such a nerd at heart, but you got lucky by ascending with surgeries


i was playing wc3 since middle school, which was a great time in my life so it bring nostalgia too. And yeah I am a total nerd. I rotted all thru my 20's playing SC2 when it came out.

I openly tell girls I am a nerd and they laugh thinking I am being sarcastic cause I "don't look like a nerd" but little do they know


----------



## RIPPED IRL (May 26, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> wake up, 3 hours of drinking black coffee and playing warcraft 3 frozen throne video game while listening to podcasts (usually political or conspiracy oriented) then play a few hours of online poker, then hit the gym, eat dinner. At that point I either go back to video games the rest of the night or will hang out with a FWB by inviting her over


So what do you do in a normal day now being high psl 

edit: wait thats what you do now ? arent you retired from poker yet?


----------



## Amnesia (May 30, 2022)

I am going back to the pale skin color I had in the before. I actually think I might look better, I am so sick of people who keep asking if I am Italian cause of my tan


----------



## fucclife (May 30, 2022)

how do you tan so well? also arent you worried about skin aging


----------



## Amnesia (May 30, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> how do you tan so well? also arent you worried about skin aging


tanning doesnt age the skin, burning does. Been using tanning beds for 13 years so my skin is used to it

its funny I met a girl literally from Italy here in the USA for school and she laughed when I say ppl ask if I am Italian cause she said I look like a typical american white guy

she said what she hates the most about Italian guys is they are short


----------



## fucclife (May 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I am going back to the pale skin color I had in the before. I actually think I might look better, I am so sick of people who keep asking if I am Italian cause of my tan


got a nose job cause people said ur jewish now youre going to be a vampire bc people called you italian whats next son


----------



## Amnesia (May 30, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> got a nose job cause people said ur jewish now youre going to be a vampire bc people called you italian whats next son


the only consistent identity I have is an autistic psl sperg


----------



## Curlbrahhh (May 30, 2022)

Chads gonna Chad


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (May 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> her friend pulls up and said *"wow u look like a model, are you?"*


*How does it feel to live my dream



*


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jun 25, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Look 25



when you take good care of yourself


----------



## Lihito (Jun 26, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> wake up, 3 hours of drinking black coffee and playing warcraft 3 frozen throne video game while listening to podcasts (usually political or conspiracy oriented) then play a few hours of online poker, then hit the gym, eat dinner. At that point I either go back to video games the rest of the night or will hang out with a FWB by inviting her over


what do you do for a living


----------



## eyes (Jun 26, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Interesting. Shows the importance of neck training. 

One question. How often do you do chin fillers?


----------



## lepo2317 (Jun 26, 2022)

From chad to chad


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 3, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> So Cali isn't Full of Stacies?


cali is full of latinos


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 3, 2022)

bumpin mirin post bhai


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I think the whole tanning is bad is a fraud, the sun brings life to everything on this world, slapping on a bunch of artificial chemicals onto your skin in the form of sunscreen is horrible. In fact I use nothing to wash my face at all, just water, have been for years


skincare addicts on suiwatch

sun is needed for healthy life,but too much sun is also bad for skin,there have been articles in medical journals published about this - https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmicm1104059

You don't have a night routine as well ? no tret,peptides or serums ?

Also,do you moisturise ?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> skincare addicts on suiwatch
> 
> sun is needed for healthy life,but too much sun is also bad for skin,there have been articles in medical journals published about this - https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmicm1104059
> 
> ...



topical skin care is cope

ur skin is an organ like any other part of ur body and thus requires nutrients to maintain and keep its health. Plus diet can effect it. I do skincare, I just approach it thru diet and supplementation. Gluten gave me shit skin, so I went gluten free. There's a lot of advantages to gluten free. You will absorb nutrient much better since gluten damages ur GI tract.

I also got rid of inflammatory and foods that cause accelerated aging. These foods are high in carcinogens and cause free radical damage:

fried foods, well done red meats, oil in a bottle (olive, canola, etc) burn skins of potatoes

after that I supplement with 90 different nutrients, 16 vitamins, 60 minerals, 2 fatty acids. I also get plenty of antioxidant rich foods and supplements

I take skin and healthcare seriously. I do that shit for anti aging purposes. I am autistic about my health and diet. I almost never ever drink alcohol either

it's true that some people have flawless great skin and eat like shit so genetics are playing a huge role. I also sleep a ton and do a lot of intermittent fasting and even multi day water fasting to give my gut a chance to heal


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 4, 2022)

this chap is 34 yo and still posting here

let that sink in


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 4, 2022)

High gonial angle cel


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Oct 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> _I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic_
> 
> *Tan for color vs my natural pale white color
> Chin filler for chin width
> ...


Nose looks fake nigha


----------



## makeme183 (Oct 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> topical skin care is cope
> 
> ur skin is an organ like any other part of ur body and thus requires nutrients to maintain and keep its health. Plus diet can effect it. I do skincare, I just approach it thru diet and supplementation. Gluten gave me shit skin, so I went gluten free. There's a lot of advantages to gluten free. You will absorb nutrient much better since gluten damages ur GI tract.
> 
> ...


infinity lifefuel

I was also a non believer of topical skincare and used to laugh at guys who took part in it and thought they were gays , until I came here and saw the stack some of these guys were running

I don't like using moisturiser or sunscreen since my skin is extremely oily to begin with,and putting more products on top of that just makes me feel more uncomfortable

I recently asked in a post whether tret was hype and the same results could be achieved by diet,exercise and sleep but @Wallenberg said no


----------



## ang3l (Oct 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> topical skin care is cope
> 
> ur skin is an organ like any other part of ur body and thus requires nutrients to maintain and keep its health. Plus diet can effect it. I do skincare, I just approach it thru diet and supplementation. Gluten gave me shit skin, so I went gluten free. There's a lot of advantages to gluten free. You will absorb nutrient much better since gluten damages ur GI tract.
> 
> ...


put your list of supplements


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 12, 2022)

,,


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 12, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> That is indeed strange, maybe she was intimidated by your looks


THAT is not fucking good sign. It means they seem him as those plastic surgery freak that are obsessed with plastic surgery.

hE IS GONNa look like this at some point.







KEN DOLL means uncanny look. Which is bad think.


----------



## Keengo (Oct 12, 2022)

I think you're as good as you will get without more hardmaxxing, which is risky anyways. You are almost maxxed out pheno-wise.

The only best bet you can do is get maybe LL or something ... Or try more jawline/eye area fixes. I doubt you'd ever get even 1 PSL without tons of risk/surgeries/roids maybe/etc. You are basically at your peak without serious hardmaxxing/risky roidmaxxing maybe/etc.


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Jan 2, 2023)

Hey @Amnesia, could you recommend anything to get me started on neck training? I feel like it's a very overlooked part of Looksmaxxing and I believe I should work on it along with other things.


----------



## spark (Jan 2, 2023)

lepo2317 said:


> From chad to chad


yep he always looked good


----------



## jojoyou (Jan 2, 2023)

What’s your neck workout routine?


----------

